# ADA aquariums



## fish fodder (21 Mar 2013)

Hi guys, I'm toying with the idea of purchasing an ADA 60F.... Now, are they actually worth the extra money? And is optiwhite in general worth it?


----------



## sa80mark (21 Mar 2013)

I asked about optiwhite the other day and everyone who replied all agreed optiwhite is the only way to go,  I cant really comment on whether ada are worth the money as ive never had one but I would imagine if your willing and happy to pay for ada then yes there worth it but for me a custom build offers better value and you can choose any size you want


----------



## tim (21 Mar 2013)

I have a couple of custom made optiwhites difference in clarity is "clear" pardon the pun  I've seen a couple of Ada setups in ADC in London and if I had the cash spare I definately would, you could also consider natural aquario or the Tmc signature range whilst only seeing images of these two they also look the business. Definately go optiwhite or clear glass as opposed to float glass


----------



## Ian Holdich (21 Mar 2013)

fish fodder said:


> Hi guys, I'm toying with the idea of purchasing an ADA 60F.... Now, are they actually worth the extra money? And is optiwhite in general worth it?



Ada tanks are the best, there's no doubt about it and if you have the money, then go for it...however, if you don't have that money, then think about the TMC 60cm optiwhite. A lot cheaper, and ime, not far off the quality of an Ada.

Check these journals out,

George's TMC Signature -  new plants pg26 | UK Aquatic Plant Society

A New Adventure (new video) | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## fish fodder (21 Mar 2013)

The one i was after is actually cheaper than the tmc range


----------



## tim (21 Mar 2013)

Well that should easily sway your decision


----------



## Ian Holdich (21 Mar 2013)

fish fodder said:


> The one i was after is actually cheaper than the tmc range



Is there one cheaper? I thought the cheapest was the 60x30x18?

£109 here
Signature Opti-White Aquarium Only 600 x 450 x 300mm Clear Silicone - GardenSite.co.uk


----------



## fish fodder (21 Mar 2013)

I looked on charterhouse, the link you gave Ian they are much cheaper


----------



## Ian Holdich (21 Mar 2013)

fish fodder said:


> I looked on charterhouse, the link you gave Ian they are much cheaper


Yeah, I also saw them on there, they aren't that expensive normally. It might be worth giving TMC a ring and finding who your nearest stockists are.

That's is you want the TMC tank.


----------



## fish fodder (21 Mar 2013)

Paddock farm I would imagine


----------



## fish fodder (21 Mar 2013)

Hell of a difference in price with those two sites


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Mar 2013)

fish fodder said:


> Paddock farm I would imagine



Really? Where are you from? Paddock farm is my Local 

Edit: forgot to say, they don't stock TMC signature range.


----------



## fish fodder (21 Mar 2013)

Harrogate. It's the only place I know that stocks TMC near here lol, go there quite a bit as my old man used to live in east cowton and now brompton


----------



## fish fodder (21 Mar 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Really? Where are you from? Paddock farm is my Local
> 
> Edit: forgot to say, they don't stock TMC signature range.



But could get it in maybe?


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Mar 2013)

There is always the NA range, have a look at this review :

The new NA big boy... | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (22 Mar 2013)

Quite possibly, my old man lives in brompton too


----------



## fish fodder (22 Mar 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Quite possibly, my old man lives in brompton too



Ha, small world.... Just been in touch with PF and they can order them in and they are looking to stock the range too


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (22 Mar 2013)

fish fodder said:


> Ha, small world.... Just been in touch with PF and they can order them in and they are looking to stock the range too



Great result mate!
  It certainly is, I find that the team at Paddock farm are great and really friendly.

It was a shame to see mark go a year or so ago, but they have made vast improvements in the shop.

The room where all the tropicals were has been opened up, and all the tanks run around the parameter, rather than in blocks. The rooms really opened out.


----------



## fish fodder (23 Mar 2013)

Having seen George and Ians and their raving reviews I have plumped for the TMC! Found somewhere a bit closer to me that can order it in too and if it's at the RRP i'll still have change from £250.... Which is nice


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (23 Mar 2013)

fish fodder said:


> Having seen George and Ians and their raving reviews I have plumped for the TMC! Found somewhere a bit closer to me that can order it in too and if it's at the RRP i'll still have change from £250.... Which is nice



Hey,
I went to paddock farm yesterday and got talking to one of the staff about a planted tank he had just set up, and he brought you up in the conversation, saying you were after one, but they didnt know if it was viable to go pick one up from TMC stocks in manchester, as it would have added a lot on to the purchase.

Good to see you've got one though!

I saw the TMC lily pipes for the first time yesterday, Wasnt very impressed with the inflow, only had a measly 5 slits on the bottom!! Goodbye Flow!


----------



## fish fodder (23 Mar 2013)

Really? They have to collect one? Blimey... Haven't got one yet so fingers crossed they won't add much to the total if this other place has to collect it too. All this is new to me, optiwhite, Lily pipes etc, I've only ever had juwel tanks but will be delving into all these things when I have this new tank


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (23 Mar 2013)

fish fodder said:


> Really? They have to collect one? Blimey... Haven't got one yet so fingers crossed they won't add much to the total if this other place has to collect it too. All this is new to me, optiwhite, Lily pipes etc, I've only ever had juwel tanks but will be delving into all these things when I have this new tank



Yeah mate, apparently TMC dont deliver them, so hope you get sorted!


----------



## fish fodder (25 Mar 2013)

Little snag...... They were told to collect from Manchester.... After a couple of emails they were willing to send one to the lfs this Thursday... Eeek


----------

